# A good way to remove old water slide decals



## richtrix

I was just trying to remove some rough looking original water decals from my 59 Jaguar tank. I was trying several things around the house and found that Purell hand sanitizer does the trick! Just put a little on the old decal and let it set for a couple of minutes then start rubbing the decal of with your fingers. You may have to re apply a few times to get all the old adhesive off. Works like a charm and doesn't harm the paint.


----------



## jpromo

This is going in the back pocket for sure! Good man.


----------



## GTs58

Cleans off the decal and somewhat sanitizes as the same time.   Ingredients.........

The product is flammable which is mentioned in the product label. Besides ethyl alcohol it contains water, isopropyl alcohol, glycerin, carbomer, fragrance, aminomethyl propanol, propylene glycol, isopropyl myristate, and tocopheryl acetate.

Alcohol based hand sanitizers are poor at killing viruses. ABC News reported: "Water removed 96 percent of the virus; liquid antibacterial soap removed 88 percent; and the hand sanitizer removed only 46 percent."[9]


----------



## rennfaron

Tried the hand sanitizer method and it worked great. I used a bunch of q-tips and my finger nails. I found that you had to keep reapplying to keep the decal soft. I then went back over it all with some pure alcohol to help get rid of the last adhesive residue. Lastly a very soft run of fine cutting polish.


----------



## TieDye

Interesting...  I would have been afraid to try anything with isopropyl alcohol (rubbing alcohol) because it will soften house paint to the point of removing it.  I have a chainguard decal I want to remove and replace, so I'll give this method a try.


----------



## rennfaron

I worked for about an hour or so on a '62 painted candy radiant red and no issues.


----------



## catfish




----------

